# My new hotrod



## PLMCRZY (Feb 19, 2013)

Well its not streetable but it will be fun on the water!

1980 mantra hull
454 bbc
Berkely jet drive

Not sure on the specs of the motor i know it has hydro cam, lifters etc. Im calling the engine builder tomorrow to find out the ins and outs. Previous owner said its a mildly built 454, idle all day and snap when mash the throttle. Headers are ugly and rusting those are getting replaced. Interior will be next. Now i just hope my little ranger drags it around good. 



sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## Goose IBEW (Feb 20, 2013)

Man, that must sound like a million bucks. Nothing like the resistance of water and a healthy big block to over come it.


----------



## Icehouse (Feb 20, 2013)

Great looking boat, will be great fun come summer. If you ever need parts for jet pump, which has closed it doors, parts or complete pump replacement are available from American Turbine. I believe they are still in Asotin Washington 509-243-5387. This company was formed and casting dies made when Berkley took an unexpected leave from the pump business, water pumps and all. Asotin is in the heart of jet boat country, on the Snake and Salmon rivers.


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 20, 2013)

NEAT!

I like the steering wheel position too


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 20, 2013)

Its cool ride just gonna clean it up real nice and cruise around. Should have no problem getting broads in it lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 20, 2013)

That thing is cool! My buddy had one in the 80's and it was wicked fast! Make sure you inspect. The motor mount areas where they are glassed to the hull, it was a weak point on them, if there are cracks they can be cut in and reglassed, then topped with more glass and mesh...don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 20, 2013)

Boat is solid, its a well built hull. Hasnt taken much abuse in 10 yrs. I did find out this motor used to take silly gas . Guy told me it runs about 70 or so. Ill see when i take it out with gps. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 20, 2013)

icehouse said:


> Great looking boat, will be great fun come summer. If you ever need parts for jet pump, which has closed it doors, parts or complete pump replacement are available from American Turbine. I believe they are still in Asotin Washington 509-243-5387. This company was formed and casting dies made when Berkley took an unexpected leave from the pump business, water pumps and all. Asotin is in the heart of jet boat country, on the Snake and Salmon rivers.



Id eventually like to run a dominater jet drive. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 24, 2013)

Took it out today ran 72mph via gps. Had a lil more but i had to let out. Its a hoot to drive so much power.

Ranger tows it great, just need a frame mounted hitch.

Got a video to, i took my mom out in it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtoHprXX3xo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## terryknight (Feb 27, 2013)

NICE my buddy had one with a 460 Ford. it would top out in the mid 70s. i thought it was scary


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 27, 2013)

terryknight said:


> NICE my buddy had one with a 460 Ford. it would top out in the mid 70s. i thought it was scary



72 wasnt that comfortable feeling either lol. I think it would run 80 easy. I just need a calmer day. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srb08 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had one like that in the early 80's. was a hoot to run around in. Just had to make sure the water was calm, they don't like chop at all. In the wrong conditions they will beat you senseless.

You've got a nice ride there, have fun.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 27, 2013)

srb08 said:


> I had one like that in the early 80's. was a hoot to run around in. Just had to make sure the water was calm, they don't like chop at all. In the wrong conditions they will beat you senseless.
> 
> You've got a nice ride there, have fun.



Hey thanks this does ok in the chop just gotta trim that jet up. Still doesn't ride as nice as a ski boat, but hey i look cool! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad2185 (Mar 2, 2013)

PLMCRZY said:


> Well its not streetable but it will be fun on the water!
> 
> 1980 mantra hull
> 454 bbc
> ...



SWEET Boat! I have one too! Well.....its alil smaller scale. 72in deep vee


----------



## Arbonaut (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the inverted headers.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 4, 2013)

Brad2185 said:


> SWEET Boat! I have one too! Well.....its alil smaller scale. 72in deep vee



Is that nitro?







Stroker Ace said:


> I like the inverted headers.



Ya thats the only way to go, thru transum is gay on a jet boat. Thanks! Btw they aint cheap gonna run me a grand for a new set!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad2185 (Mar 6, 2013)

PLMCRZY said:


> Is that nitro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, no nitro...its powered by a echo trimmer engine. Maybe convert to a nitro in the future...


----------



## axlr8 (Mar 6, 2013)

PLMCRZY said:


> Is that nitro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just get em coated!  thats about 80% cheaper!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 6, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> Just get em coated!  thats about 80% cheaper!



No they already been rigged by me. I had to weld on the bottom of the collector cause it had rusted thru. They are junk.

On a good note i did get insurance for it, progressive was the only company that would insure it. The rest laughed when i showed them the boat lol. $165 a year, just liability of course. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Mar 12, 2013)

My buddy had a 19' Hawaiian. Think he stretched it over 94MPH, that thing was a pisser, he had a foot throttle on it too. The roost was awesome he would whack'em down with it:cool2: the cops would always be waiting for him late at night, at the marina cause it was so LOUD good thing the judge drank at his old mans bar everyday.....
Enjoy and look out for floating debris out there!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 12, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> My buddy had a 19' Hawaiian. Think he stretched it over 94MPH, that thing was a pisser, he had a foot throttle on it too. The roost was awesome he would whack'em down with it:cool2: the cops would always be waiting for him late at night, at the marina cause it was so LOUD good thing the judge drank at his old mans bar everyday.....
> Enjoy and look out for floating debris out there!



Awesome! Mine has a foot throttle as well, infact ive never seen one without it. My dads 18ft riveria gullwing would run mid 90s. Im gonna work on her this weekend and take it out. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 16, 2013)

Out here at the lake, cleaned her up. Pretty good for a 33 yr old boat



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks dam good!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 16, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> Looks dam good!



Appreciate it! Still not up to my standards though lol. Needs a polish bad! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 16, 2013)

Try some super slick on the bottom, usually good for 1-2mph on those old hulls.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 16, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> Try some super slick on the bottom, usually good for 1-2mph on those old hulls.



Hey pretty good idea! Thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres a few vids from today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDbZTpmmExs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz8lU9KgZX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GNKDKoHk0I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Apr 1, 2013)

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------

